# 2014 Texas "King of the Deep" Swordfish/Deep Drop Offshore Fishing Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2014 Texas "King of the Deep" Swordfish/Deep Drop Offshore Fishing Tournament*

Had a great time in 2013 with the 1st annual Texas King of the Deep Swordfish/Deep Drop Tournament. So here is the 2nd annual tournament lineup. Once again, HOOKER ELECTRIC is donating a Hooker Electric Reel with a Shimano Tiagra 80w valued at over $3000.00. This reel will be awarded to the 1st place DEEP DROP Calcutta winning team. We also made a couple of changes for the 2014 event that teams have mentioned to us which will even the playing field. Below are the details and visit www.matagordabluewater.com for more details coming soon.

2014 2nd Annual Texas King of the Deep Swordfish/Deep Drop Offshore Tournament
August 14-16, 2014
Matagorda Harbor, Matagorda Texas
Entry Fee-$200 per boat

2- Separate Calcuttas

Calcutta #1- Les Bolton Memorial Swordfish Calcutta- Heaviest Single Swordfish brought to the scales- Pays 1st and 2nd place 60%-40%

Calcutta #2- Deep Drop Calcutta- Your choice of 3 fish-Total weight of all 3 fish:
Warsaw Grouper
Yellowedge Grouper
Gag Grouper
Bearded Brotulla
Pomfret
Misty Grouper
Tilefish
Barrell Fish
Oilfish
Almaco Jack
Snowy Grouper
Horse Eye Jack
(Only 1 species per category will be weighed)
Pays 1st thru 3rd 50%-30%20%

Calcutta Insurance is $200 per boat per Calcutta

*RIP CHARTS.COM* is adding an additional *$1000* to the team that places 1st in the Les Bolton Swordfish Calcutta if the registered captain is a current *RIP CHARTS* subscriber.

Teams can compete in both calcuttas

Thank you to the *ABSOLUTE BEST CASH SPONSORS* for the 2014 event
Rip Charts.com-$1500
Busha Boat Works-$500
Mr Mike Rizzuto-$500
Jeromey Turner Family-$500
Blue and Brew Sportfishing Team-$500
Pluggers Pub Matagorda-$500
3J Precision/Cha Ching Fishing Team-$500
Renegade Torque and Test- $500
Taylor Bros Funeral Home-$500
Poco Playa Resturant and Village-$500

*$5500.00 IN ADDED CASH*

ALL of the above sponsored cash will be for the LES BOLTON SWORDFISH CALCUTTA.

Side Pots: Pays 1st and 2nd place 60%-40%
Heaviest Warsaw Grouper
Heaviest Tilefish

The *ABSOLUTE BEST PRODUCT SPONSORS* for 2014:
Grizzly Coolers
Spooled Up Sportfishing
Wet Sounds
Ocean-Tamer Marine Grade Bean Bag Chairs
Tuf-Line Braid
Canyon Reels
JB Offshore Tackle
Savage Custom Rods
Lindgren Pitman
Big Jon Sports
Plashlights LED
Tough Country Outfitters
Rigid Industries

Conventional and Electric Reels are permitted
All teams are allowed to stay overnight
Boats can leave from any Texas port, but MUST weigh in by boat at Matagorda Harbor. No transporting by vehicle in 2014
No commercial swordfishing captains are allowed to compete in this tournament for 2014
No hand lines

More information will be added from time to time...

Visit www.matagordabluewater.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Short Corner Tackle*

Forgot to add my friend Troy to the list of our great sponsors. *Short Corner* *Tackle* is again a sponsor of the King of the Deep.

Thanks Troy and Kathy


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Some one must have complained about Preston.. It's hard to make everyone happy.. 
Maybe it should have read no commercial fisherman allowed.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Muy Loco is in on this fun Tournament! :cheers: Are commercial Snapper Captains allowed?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

It is our goal to make each of our tournaments as fair as possible. I was approached by several teams during the last tournament and they said they would compete in the Swordfish Calcutta, but they felt they couldn't compete against a commercial swordfisherman. Do I agree with that?, maybe , maybe not. I have several friends who are commercial fisherman and yes indeed, they are great fisherman because they do it day in day out for a living.

But I go recognize that from time to time, a non commercial swordfisherman brings in a monster sword also. Hard decision to make guys, but these decisions are made for the betterment of the tournament for an equal playing field. A couple of you called this am. I got the flu and was unable to answer. As soon as I am able, I will return your calls.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Just for the record Preston is Not a Commercial Swordfishing Captain nor has he ever been. He doesn't even own a sword permit. Snapper fishing is much easier and pays way better :smile:. There were a couple boats in the tournament who were much more qualified than us but it was our day. Fishing is Fishing...... there's billions of gallons of water out there and the fish have tails. All the boats who entered the tournament know where to catch swords. You also know that sometimes they're big and sometimes they're small. You just hope you get a big one on tournament day. There was a boat in the tourney that caught a state record 2 weeks after the tournament. There was another boat in the tourney that had a state record for years before that and has been swordfishing longer than everyone on my boat combined times 3. It doesn't matter if Preston can fish with me or not. He is a good friend and a great fisherman but he will be the first to tell you that we didn't win the tourney or catch that fish just because he was on the boat. It is a TEAM EFFORT He's a great team player but it is by no means the Preston Mixon Show. Not taking anything from him like I said hes a good friend and a great fisherman but lets don't get this twisted up here fellas! We'll see you at the Tourney! :cheers:


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Dont believe the Hype or the lies at the dock! Quit crying and go catch a big sword on tournament day!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

The tournaments definition of a swordfish captain: Any person who captains a commercial vessel with proper permits that targets swordfish and sells them commercially.

If you don't fall under that definition, then you are fine to fish. I can recall some pics of some huge swordfish caught by local boats on here that are now a current state record holder.

Happy, Happy, Happy!


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

whos your daddy said:


> The tournaments definition of a swordfish captain: Any person who captains a commercial vessel with proper permits that targets swordfish and sells them commercially.
> 
> If you don't fall under that definition, then you are fine to fish. I can recall some pics of some huge swordfish caught by local boats on here that are now a current state record holder.
> 
> Happy, Happy, Happy!


Dang Mark, looks like your fun is starting early for 2014!!!!!!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Messages were directed towards the complainers. Thanks Mark for putting on a fun tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Winners from 2013


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Boat Show*

We will have tournament brochures at the following sponsors booths at the 2014 Houston Boat Show starting this Saturday.

MILLENNIUM MARINE CUSTOM ALUMINUM PRODUCTS
CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE
RUSSELURE

See you there !!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Downloadable brochures available*

We now have downloadable tournament brochures available online on our website. They are located on the homepage.

Visit www.matagordabluewater.com and check them out!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Made a quick trip to the boat shop last night to replenish the supply of brochures. The following booths also have all the tournament brochures now also.

Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales

Hooks Plus/Snapper Slapper


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Hooker Electric Reels*

Our grand prize sponsor again for 2014 is HOOKER ELECTRIC REELS. Hooker is donating a brand new Hooker Electric Reel valued at $3170 to the winner of the deep drop Calcutta.

This reel will be attached to a new Shimano Tiagra 80w. This total package is valued near $4000.00.

THANKS VERY MUCH HOOKER ELECTRIC!!

You can buy a new HOOKER ELECTRIC REEL at SHORT CORNER TACKLE at Surfside Marina.

www.hookerelectricreels.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Hooker !!!!!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

whos your daddy said:


> Hooker !!!!!


Speed......kills Sucka!!!:biggrin:

DL :smile:


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I figured that you would like that Disco!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ocean-Tamer*

Ocean -Tamer Marine Grade bean bag chairs is a sponsor of the 2014 Texas King of the Deep Tournament. Frank is a great person to deal with and he can custom embroider your teams name or boat name on the beg bag chair of your choice.

Visit www.ocean-tamer.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Some of ocean tamers custom bags


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Grizzly Coolers*

Thanks to Grizzly Coolers for the continued support of the king of the deep.

Big offshore fish equals big coolers !

http://www.grizzlycoolers.com/


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Grizzly*

See what I mean!


----------



## bigred63 (Dec 7, 2012)

I would love to join in with someone for this or any of the other tournaments. I will gladly pay entry fee. If anyone would like to have a partner, please let me know. I am new to the texas gulf coast and new to offshore fishing. This would be a great way to learn.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Hooker Electric*

Look what arrived today! The grand prize for the Texas King of the Deep team who wins 1st place in the deep drop Calcutta category. A brand new HOOKER ELECTRIC reel mounted on a brand new SHIMANO 80W with a remote control, valued at near $4k. This is the 2nd year that HOOKER ELECTRIC has stepped up and provided one of their quality electric reels to the tournament.

We will have this reel on display at the 2014 Houston Fishing Show at booth 151 which is the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge/JB Offshore Tackle/ Las Palmas Lodge booth.

We will also have 2014 Tournament t-shirts there for sale also.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*More $$$$ added*

My friend Paul Rodriguez and his family were spectators and a $250 sponsor last year. He called and said he had a great time watching the weigh in last year and wanted to be a $1000 sponsor this year. This $1000 will be added directly to the swordfish category.

THANKS PAUL AND FAMILY!!

www.matagordabluewater.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*3J Precision*

Capt.Jeff Gerrans and his machine shop 3J precision is back again as a $500 sponsor for the King of the Deep.

Thanks Capt.Jeff for the support again in 2014

www.3jprecision.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Stop by booth #151 at the fishing show and take a look at the deep drop grand prize.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Calcutta is back again*

Calcutta is back again for the 2014 King of the Deep Tournament. Calcutta has been makers of quality offshore equipment for many years.

www.calcuttafishing.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2013 King of the Deep Results*

Here are the final results from the 2013 Texas King of the Deep Swordfish/Deep Drop Tournament.

1st Sword- Team Muy Loco -369.8 lbs 
2nd Sword- Team Blue and Brew- 134.4 lbs

1st Deep Drop- Team Hit and Run-189.9 pts
2nd Deep Drop- Team Blue and Brew-176.8 pts
3rd Deep Drop- Team Pit Boss-174.4 pts
4th Deep Drop- Team Cha Ching- 159.9 pts
5th Deep Drop-Team Bottom Line- 144.7 pts
6th Deep Drop-Team Reel Therapy-133.5 pts
7th Deep Drop- Team Reelin and Dealin-130.8 pts
8th Deep Drop- Team On the Take-128 pts
9th Deep Drop- Team Reel Southern- 62.8 pts
10th Deep Drop- Team Catch Dog- 34.3 pts

1st Tilefish- Team Cha Ching- 26.8 lbs
2nd Tilefish- Team Reel Therapy- 21.9 lbs
3rd Tilefish- Team Catch Dog- 20.9 lbs
4th Tilefish- Team Bottom Line- 19.5 lbs
5th Tilefish- Team Blue and Brew- 8.1 lbs

Warsaw Grouper Pot
1st Grouper- Team On the Take- 119 lb 
2nd Grouper-Team Blue and Brew- 90.6 lbs 
3rd Grouper- Team Pit Boss-78.8 lbs
4th Grouper-Team Reel Southern-62.8 lbs
5th Grouper- Team Hit and Run- 49.1 lbs
6th Grouper- Team Cha Ching-42.2 lbs
7th Grouper- Team Reelin and Dealin- 28.9 lbs
8th Grouper- Team Reel Therapy- 22.8 lbs


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Possession Limit Lures is back again*

*Mike from Possession Limit Lures is back as a sponsor for the 2014 King of the Deep. Check out his new deep drop lights and gear on his website.*

Thanks Mike !

*Possession Limit*

*Delivering quality tackle and taxidermy work since 1985*


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Love my (Hooker Electric Reel) Good luck to all fishing it.

DL


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rip charts*

Philip and crew from _RIP CHARTS_ have again put their money where there mouth is. If you are a_ RIP CHARTS_ current paid customer during the tournament and you are the _SWORDFISH CALCUTTA WINNER, RIP_ _CHARTS_ will pay you an additional *$1000* in prize money to the captain of the winning boat.

_RIP CHARTS_ also is a additional *$500* sponsor for the deep drop category.

_RIP CHARTS_ supports offshore tournaments here in Texas so lets support them. He has a great service and we are a subscriber as well.

www.ripcharts.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Entry forms, etc*

We have downloadable entry forms, rules, etc on our website which is

www.matagordabluewater.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Hooker Electric and Poseidon Custom Rods*

We had the grand prize for the King of the Deep Swordfish/Deep Drop Tournament that will be held August 14-16, 2014 at the MBC this past weekend.

Harold from Poseidon Rods has donated a custom deep drop rod to be used with the Hooker Electric Reel to complete an amazing package for the Grand Prize for the Deep Drop Category winning team.

I will post more pic of the custom rod tonight.

www.poseidonrods.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Coming up*

Less than a month away is the 2nd annual Texas King of the Deep Offshore Tournament. The best deep drop teams and Swordfish Teams will be there..

www.matagordabluewater.com


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Sorry I'll be in Hawaii for this one Mark. Other than the thunderstorm we had a great time last year and really felt we had a shot if we could have fished more than 12 hours. Maybe the weather this year will be horrible and you'll reschedule and I'll get to fish. 
I've known and fished with Preston for well over a decade. Preston is no different than anyone else with the exception that he is relentless in the pursuit. He won't give up and is always confident that the next bite will be the one. He will go further, look harder, and will be just a little more precise.
I can tell you that he can plug out a swordfish faster than anyone on here.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Nice pic Capt.Jeff.


Get them deep drop reels ready for this one folks!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

whos your daddy said:


> Nice pic Capt.Jeff.
> 
> Get them deep drop reels ready for this one folks!


Good luck with the tourney Mark and Kelly. I put 30+ deep drop lights in the mail for you today.-Mike


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Got em in Mike and they look great. Thank you POSSESSION LIMIT LURES for the support !!


Tournament is 2 weeks away. ........


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Amberjack*

Had a lot of teams ask about an Amberjack side pot. So, yes we are adding an AMBERJACK SIDE POT to the tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Canyon Reels*

Don from Canyon Reels is again a sponsor of the 2nd Annual Texas King of the Deep . 1 week away!!

Thank you Canyon Reels


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Coming up this weekend!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Keeping an eye on the forecast for the tournament. Will make a final decision tomorrow evening by 7pm


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Looking for input on the tournament. Take a look at the forecast for fri-sat and give me your opinion. Yall are the ones that will be fishing, so your input is valuable to us and the decision to have the tournament.

Friday looks great, but my concern is Friday night/Saturday


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Would be nice to have this next weekend since I have to work this weekend


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Flight Cancelled said:


> Would be nice to have this next weekend since I have to work this weekend


The problem with that would be that the tournament pavilion is not available that date because of another scheduled tournament. The tournament pavilion schedule is very tight during the summer months.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Well there's another problem lol Goodluck with what y'all decide mark


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We are going to wait to make a final call tomorrow just after noon when Bouyweather updates.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Update*

New tournament schedule:

Boats MAY leave at midnight tomorrow night (Thursday) if they wish.

Other than that change, everything else will remain the same.

Boats MAY come in at anytime they wish. And boats MAY go out again anytime they wish.

Weigh in will remain the same on Saturday, 5 til 7pm

This will give teams a little more time in smooth seas if they choose to.

I think the seas will improve as we get closer to the weekend. Just wanted to give the teams the go ahead that we ARE FISHING!!!!

See everyone tomorrow evening !!!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

whos your daddy said:


> Here are the final results from the 2013 Texas King of the Deep Swordfish/Deep Drop Tournament.
> 
> 1st Sword- Team Muy Loco -369.8 lbs
> 2nd Sword- Team Blue and Brew- 134.4 lbs
> ...


pretty funny to see "my boat" name listed as a participant ! (Reel Therapy) Maybe my lil 19' carolina skiff has been sneaking out at night like a teenager !!!! LOL


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

If you are fishing the tournament, please let me know ASAP. Trying to get a number


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tournament is cancelled


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Well, crud.


----------

